# [Video] How to Solve The Rubik's Cube Blindfolded



## Smiles (Jan 23, 2017)

Subscribe for more tutorials! youtube.com/JPerm

I remember I had a lot of trouble learning early on from text based tutorials, and I wasn't able to find good videos around that were relatively short. So I hope mine is good!

There are only 2 required algorithms, which is a good start and anyone can learn it. Once you get better, you can make the method easier by using J perms as well instead of only T perms to make setup moves easier.


----------

